# Raceday at the Robertring



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm hosting an afternoon of slotcar racing at the newly named Robertring on 3/20/2011 from 12:30 PM until we're worn out. Bring your stock slotcars (SG+, SRT, Mega G, 440x2, etc.), your favorite beverage and a snack to share. If you don't have a car I have several 440x2's and SG+.

Please e-mail or PM me for directions and to let me know you're coming.

To learn more about the Robertring, see the link below for the build thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

Bob B.
[email protected]
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Bump...if you're near Albany, NY...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hope Y'all are having fun. got the crud here and trying to recuperate.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Al..we got mostly wet, heavy snow. The driveway is cleared and I'm ready fro spring!


----------

